# download manager which allows downloads from secure sites???



## iinfi (Dec 9, 2005)

is there any download manager which allows downloads from secure sites???

i m unable to download the FREE oracle database which is 160MB big!!


----------



## anandk (Dec 9, 2005)

i use getright to download from all sites... (!?)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 9, 2005)

In flashget, when u d/l a file, u get the option to add a User name and Password to d/l if any.. If this was what u asked for...

QM


----------



## iinfi (Dec 9, 2005)

no yaar,
i tried many download managers including getright and flashget. but i cud not resume my downloads. i m on a narrowband connection so downloading everything in one go is difficult. connection drops sometimes and so on.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 9, 2005)

Try an Indian product called GetAgain ... i havent tried it but heard that it resumes even rapidshare... so might help 

QM


----------



## iinfi (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i will try tonite and post the results....


----------



## wORm (Dec 9, 2005)

Maybe the server you are trying to download from does not have resume support. Most d/l managers work with password protected downloads.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 9, 2005)

no yaar ...i m not talking abt password protected sites!! its abt secure sites with password. with download accelerator i m getting a message that secure sites are not supported and the download does not continue.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 10, 2005)

is getagain free and safe?


----------



## selva1966 (Dec 10, 2005)

@iinfi

Can you give some example of the such sites.  Still can't understand.  

Not sharp enough I think


----------



## iinfi (Dec 10, 2005)

arey selva1966ji i said it in the first post. Oracle website. 

i wanted to download the FREE 10g express edition DB which is 160MB big :d
same problem. my connection gets cut after 30-35MB and i am unable to resume it.

and man onyl  yday i read the terms and conditions and it says we can use it only till 31st Jan ...

so i m not gonna try to download it now


----------



## saROMan (Dec 10, 2005)

well i know the problem it happned to me when i was d/l the try out Office ver fm Microsoft.....i wud suggect try Flashget/Mass downloader .....They actually detected the Link but d/l speed was terrible 1/2 KB only.....else you will have to search for Mirrors which support d/l managers....also i ddnk know Oracle made it Free .....plz try these links .......remember i donno if its legal to d/l fm these links..if not Mods plz you can remove the links...as i wont be online 2 delete them.....

Oracle 9i
*www.aoloser.com/yu/appz/Oracle_Databases/
*www-db.stanford.edu/~ullman/fcdb/oracle/or-nonstandard.html
*www.dbasupport.com/oracle/ora9i/

*www.aoloser.com/yu/archive/Oracle_Databases/Oracle_9i_rev2_Windows_install.rar

*www.kenstar.com/oracle9i.rar

guess the last2 links will support d/l managers


----------



## ishaan (Dec 11, 2005)

try Net Transport 2 it supports loadsa protocols and its relly awesum


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Dec 11, 2005)

You will have to purchase full version of Download Accelerator Plus Premium 7 to access the service:
ALWAYS RESUME
which resumes the download even after the service is not provided by the website.

There are only three tries of Always Resume in the demo version, if you urgently need it...


----------



## selva1966 (Dec 11, 2005)

Will DAP Preimium resume from Rapidshare?

If yes, I'll ditch flashget immediately


----------

